# My Art Work



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow! Those are great! 

I wish I could draw even half as good!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, well done you. They're beautiful.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Crikey!
Those look absolute fabulous! How do you draw like that?
No really can you tell me how you start the picture? I want to know your secret method. 
:shock:


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey,

Thankyou so much for you're lovely comments.
Im still learning to ear's they are my hardest to do.

I start in the middle and work my way out. Then with the paint's Pattern (colour) i dont draw it then shade it in i make it so its apart of the horse not sticking out.

i do the hair first before i do the mane because then you can see the fur under neither the mane if the mane is thin.

Holly. x x x


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, Holly! those pictures are really gorgeous! 
You've got some talent 8)

By the way, I LOVE your sig!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey,

Why thankyou  
Ive been practicing more and more and im sure to post some new one's.

--
Thankyou for the comment on my signature.
ive got quiet a few let me show you  

#1









#2









3#









4#









5#









6#


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! :shock: 
Say, could you please give me the website for how to make signature pictures. That would be great, thanks!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there, wicked signitures, realy pretty. Your artwork is ace too! both pix are fab but I especially like the second one, very proud looking! well done  XxX


----------

